# Model T10-26" Ladyback Tandem



## superdave (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas To All

Local flea market find. 

Need to know if it is a mutt or original bike.

All bearings marked Schwinn and were good just needed cleaning up. My questions:

*Seats correct ? 
*Do I have the rear reflector on upside down? 
*The serial number is w/o a letter prefix is it miss stamped or did some not have alpha numeric prefix?
*Was this model made in 1963 only?

Any information would be helpful.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 25, 2015)

superdave said:


> Merry Christmas To All
> 
> Local flea market find.
> 
> ...


----------



## superdave (Dec 25, 2015)

*thanks form the new guy*

Jaunitasmith13

Correct seat and pedals it is will probably drive me nuts if I don't so,

Should the seats have the metal Schwinn tag on the back? 

Are they sewn fabric or vinyl? 

Are the seats matching or is one a male and one a female seat if so how do you tell the difference.

Are pedals marked "OG" ?

Any pictures would hate to spent money on the wrong parts.

Thanks


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 25, 2015)

The seats originally would be a match pair.no differences between them.made of vinyl and most have the metal Schwinn approved tag.OG reference means original.the pedals you need are a waffle pattern with a crossbar and Schwinn stamped in the crossbar and stars around the end caps.the pic is of similar pedals.no guaranty these are 100% correct,but the closest pic I have.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 26, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> The seats originally would be a match pair.no differences between them.made of vinyl and most have the metal Schwinn approved tag.OG reference means original.the pedals you need are a waffle pattern with a crossbar and Schwinn stamped in the crossbar and stars around the end caps.the pic is of similar pedals.no guaranty these are 100% correct,but the closest pic I have.




Dave:

Island Schwinn has given you good advise and a photo of the exact pedals that are on my 1964 T-11. I really believe that the only differences in your T-10 and my 1964 T-11 are the chain guard decal, the top bar, and the shade of blue paint.

The only thing I can add about pedals: *the rubber blocks are 4" in length for your application*... the pedals in the photo are perfect; but, do come in different sizes... I can't tell the size of those in photo.

Your rear seat should be [appears to be] the original seat... although I can not see the back of it in photos. Attaching a photo of the seats from my 1964 T-11. Under the 'Schwinn' tag is the seat manufacturer's stamp... these are messinger seats/Schwinn approved. If you desire photos from other angles, just PM me and I will help.

I'm thinking front seat and pedals [what tires is she wearing?] are the only things I detect from photos that are not from the factory.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2015)

You might want to check out your non drive chain. In the pictures it looks like it's stretched/worn a wee bit, tensioner is high and the top of the chain is sagging pretty good.


----------



## superdave (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks to all.     Are parts available?  My computer is down and this phone is to small for my use. I shall return in about a week


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 26, 2015)

The model T10 was called the "Bicycle Built for Two" and was only produced in '63 and '64. The chain guard logos were the same for both years. 








The Twinn was a "double lady" and was introduced in '64 as a different model T-11.





The T14 Twinn Sport 10-speed used essentially the same "lady-back" frame as the Bicycle Built for Two and was introduced in '78 and produced through '83:


----------



## superdave (Dec 28, 2015)

GTs58 pointed out the chain was worn do I need to purchase a new chain or take a link or two out of the old chain?
Thanks for the great photos literature and for sharing your knowledge of bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2015)

superdave said:


> GTs58 pointed out the chain was worn do I need to purchase a new chain or take a link or two out of the old chain?
> Thanks for the great photos literature and for sharing your knowledge of bikes.




If it's worn, replace it! I usually check the old chains when they are off the bike before or after cleaning. Here is an easy way to check when the chain is pulled tight.  http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Content_10052_10551_-1_CheckChainforWear


----------



## fattyre (Dec 29, 2015)

I own a 1963 T-10 and have a few things to add. My bike has seats that say Mesinger on the back.  A few more differences between the T-10 and T-11 are:

  -The rear large four hole sprocket is different on the T-10's and the early T-11's.  Note where the crank arm pin goes through them.  

  -T-10 and early T-11's the tensioner pulley is mounted toward the rear.  It's way noisier and less smooth than the front mounted Twinn version.

  -The rear stem mount is also the seat clamp on the T-10 and earlier T-11's..  Cooler looking, but way less useful than the later T-11 separate stem and seat clamp.

  -The top tube on the T-10 is longer.  Not sure what a T-11 measures, but the T-10 Top tube center to center measurement is 22 1/8th.  It's a way less cramped frame and a much more comfortable ride compared to a T-11.  To me, this is the best feature over a T-11.  


   I'd check for extra links or something in your chain. Maybe some one replaced it with one that was to long?   I'd bet it's not that worn. The bike doesn't look to have led that hard of a life.   If any chain would wear, I'd be the rear witch could have twice the load.  

The rest of your bike looks really good.  Nice find.


----------

